

Edward Snowden is a hero: Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak - ad93611
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Edward-Snowden-is-a-hero-Apple-co-founder-Steve-Wozniak/articleshow/31975578.cms

======
upofadown
> Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak made a startling revelation voicing his
> support for National Security Agency (NSA) contractor-turned-whistleblower
> Edward Snowden ...

A hacker god expressing support for another hacker risking his life for social
justice is somehow surprising?

The Woz is my hero, so if heroism is transitive...

